# HSSP Mountainbiketreffs



## Limit83 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute! 
In 2 Wochen geht offiziell das Winterprogramm des HSSP los. Mit dabei natürlich wieder die beiden Mountainbiketreffs. Also für alle die Motivation suchen auch über den Winter regelmäßig 1-2mal die Woche zu biken, der optimale Treff. 
Für Einsteiger und Hobbybiker: Do. 16Uhr (ca. 1,5h - ggf. an Beleuchtung für die Heimfahrt denken)
Für Fortgeschrittene: Fr. 14 Uhr (ca. 2-3h)
Der Treffpunkt ist wie gehabt an der Uni-Sporthalle bzw. den Beachvolleyballfelder. Wie die Insider wissen, finden die Treffen schon seit dem 1. Okt. so statt. Heute also auch wieder - morgen weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe - Kollegin hat Krankenschein und ich darf arbeiten.
Gruß Limit


----------



## Skeletor23 (18. Oktober 2007)

Wenn mein Cross-Country Bike mal wieder fit ist wär ich auch dabei. 
Kann aber noch dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonbiker (25. Oktober 2007)

hallöchen! fahrt ihr eigentlich auch am we zu festen zeiten? denn irgendwie wurden meine vorlesungen extra in die mtb zeiten gelegt, MIT ABSICHT, garantiert!!!!!  

A+


----------



## Deleted 99910 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

morgen bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Bis dann 

Tobi


----------



## Limit83 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hey!
Jeden Samstag trifft sich unsere Vereinsjugend in IGB. Am Wochenende zum letzten Mal um 14 Uhr - ab Nov. dann 13 Uhr. Ich fahre auch aus Saarbrücken rüber. Wenn du willst kannste ja mal mitkommen. 
Gruß Limit!
P.S: Stand dein Canyon heute vorm SWI?


----------



## swift daddy (31. Oktober 2007)

sagt mal, fahrt ihr morgen, am 01. November?


----------



## Limit83 (31. Oktober 2007)

Jup, ich habs vor um 16 Uhr an der Uni zu stehen.


----------



## swift daddy (31. Oktober 2007)

super, dann klappt´s ja doch endlich mal wieder bei euch mitzufahren ... kendooo kommt auch vorbei


----------



## Canyonbiker (31. Oktober 2007)

juchhu, ik komm auch

seit langem ma wieder radln-toll!


----------



## nojumper (31. Oktober 2007)

ich steh' dann auch mal wieder da ;-)


----------



## nojumper (15. November 2007)

Ist heute was?? Um 5 isses ja fast schon dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (15. November 2007)

Hey! 
Klar ist was - aber wie du schon andeutest: am Besten Licht mitbringen für den Heimweg.
Gruß Limit


----------



## nojumper (15. November 2007)

sorry, bei mird's heute nix, sitze schon klatschnass auf der Rolle


----------



## Limit83 (16. November 2007)

Hey Leute! 
Also zur Zeit bin ich echt enttäuscht... bei den letzten 4 Terminen war ich entweder alleine oder mit einem (!) Begleiter unterwegs. Ist es euch zu Kalt oder habt ihr Angst vor mir?  
Gruß Limit
P.S.: Nächste Woche Donnerstag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. November 2007)

Dann sind bestimmt mehrere Leute da Limit. Die haben Angst vor dir  ! 
Grütze!


----------



## nojumper (17. November 2007)

hmmm...vielleicht liegts auch an der Kombi kalt - nass - und schon bei Abfahrt fast dunkel 
Bei dem Wetter zur Zeit müsste man eigentlich schon vormittags starten


----------



## agent_smith (18. November 2007)

bei mir ist es leider auch genau auf die vorlesungen gelegt 

im moment sieht es aber so aus dass ich es nächste woche freitag schaffen könnte weil ein prof auf fortbildung ist  

ich melde mich dann aber nochmal 


lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (18. November 2007)

also jobtechn. geht bei mir unter der woche nix mehr - ausser ab und zu mal abends die rolle das wird sich bis weihnachten auch nicht mehr ändern.
fahre eigentlich nur noch sonntags draussen.


----------



## agent_smith (28. November 2007)

hi!
fahrt ihr am freitag?
ich versuche pünktlich um 14 uhr an den beachvolleyball feldern zu sein 

lg timo


----------



## Limit83 (28. November 2007)

Hey! 
Na klar - bei Wind und Wetter...
Gruß


----------



## nojumper (29. November 2007)

Muss mich leider für heute abmelden


----------



## Limit83 (29. November 2007)

Schade... bin mal gespannt, wer sich sehen lässt, zur Zeit bleibt da nur noch 1h zum biken und zum heimfahren braucht man Licht...
Gruß


----------



## agent_smith (29. November 2007)

nojumper schrieb:


> Muss mich leider für heute abmelden



und ich mich für morgen 

nächste woche geht bei mir auch nicht.
aber ich versuche "irgendwann" mal wieder mitzufahren...

lg


----------



## nojumper (29. November 2007)

@ Limit: Bei dem Wetter braucht ihr heute schon für die Anfahrt Licht


----------



## Limit83 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Ich kann morgen leider nicht zum Treffpunkt erscheinen. Muss mir ein Kolloquium anhören. Aber am Freitag gehts gewohnt weiter.
Gruß


----------



## leutnant gustl (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

war solange still hier und ich war weg. Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob morgen 14 Uhr was los ist...


----------



## Limit83 (15. Februar 2008)

Hey!
Jup, war kurz nach 14 Uhr da...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (13. März 2008)

hi sascha!
findet der treff auch in den semesterferien wie gewohnt statt?
vielleicht schaffe ich es dann nächste oder übernächste woche mal 

lg timo


----------



## Limit83 (14. März 2008)

Hey!
Leider muss ich in den Semesterferien arbeiten und hab keine Zeit für den HSSP. Aber im Sommersemester gehts weiter und dann sogar mit Arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Zeiten:
Di 17 Uhr Einsteiger bis leicht Fortgeschrittene
Do 17 Uhr Fortgeschrittene bis Profis.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## 007ike (14. März 2008)

das hört sich für mich erstmal ganz gut an!


----------



## Pandur (14. März 2008)

Aso. Daher habe ich letzte Woche alleine an der Sporthalle gestanden :-(


----------



## agent_smith (15. März 2008)

Hey, das hört sich wirklich gut an 
Bin mal gespannt wie mein neuer Vorlesungsplan aussieht, da lässt sich bestimmt was einrichten 

LG


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. März 2008)

Den alten Zeitpunkt konnte ich nie schaffen weil ich bis 16.30 arbeite.
Aber jetzt sieht die sache anders aus...da werd ich auch mal kommen..

Gruß Tilo


----------



## PirateSB (16. März 2008)




----------



## Canyonbiker (16. April 2008)

hallöchen, sacht mal is morgen schon radeln? oder erst nächste woche?
mfg


----------



## Limit83 (18. April 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Das Programm startet nächste Woche. Dienstag und Donnerstag 17 Uhr. Hoffen wir alle auf gutes Wetter.
Gruß Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (18. April 2008)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Das Programm startet nächste Woche. Dienstag und Donnerstag 17 Uhr. Hoffen wir alle auf gutes Wetter.
> Gruß Limit



Wann starten die Anfänger, wann die Profis?


----------



## crazyeddie (18. April 2008)

post 29  check mal deine emails!


----------



## nojumper (6. Mai 2008)

tach zusammen, 

diesmal kann ich leider aus technischen Gründen nicht mit: Dichtung am Dämpfer geplatzt und die Ersatzdichtung war heute nicht in der Post :-(
Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr der Wurm drin 

Trotzdem viel Spaß bei dem Traumwetter!!


----------



## Limit83 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Leider kann ich heute bei dem Traumwetter nur kurz mitfahren, da ich um 18 Uhr auf eine Sitzung an der Landessportschule teilnehmen muss (duschen vorher wäre auch nicht schlecht). Denke aber es wird sich jemand finden, der die Gruppe dann weiter führen kann. 
@Nojumper: Verdammte Axt! Aber am Donnerstag gibts ja wieder die Möglichkeit 
Gruß Limit


----------



## wimpy (8. Mai 2008)

mal sehen vieleicht komm ich nächste woche wieder vorbei ich musste die letzen monate aus gesundheitlichen gründen das biken sein lassen aber jetzt darf ich wieder  und kann den wald wieder unsicher machen 


grütze wimpy


----------



## popeye_mzg (8. Mai 2008)

wimpy schrieb:


> mal sehen vieleicht komm ich nächste woche wieder vorbei ich musste die letzen monate aus gesundheitlichen gründen das biken sein lassen aber jetzt darf ich wieder  und kann den wald wieder unsicher machen
> grütze wimpy



  Kannst ruhig Preis geben, das du eher der Musik verfallen warst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (8. Mai 2008)

Moin, 
was heißt eigentlich HSSP ?
Mir fällt dazu nix ein.. :-(
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Limit83 (8. Mai 2008)

HochSchulSPort


----------



## Tobilas (8. Mai 2008)

Aaaaaahaaaaa, na dann, da sind wir ja zu alt für.....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## nojumper (8. Mai 2008)

@Tobilas: Wenn ich da mit darf, ist wohl keiner zu alt dafür  
@Limit: Dämpfer repariert, getestet und für OK befunden. Mal sehen, welche "Ausrede" ich nächsten Dienstag habe  
@ Wimpy: Welcome back!!!!!!


----------



## wimpy (9. Mai 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Kannst ruhig Preis geben, das du eher der Musik verfallen warst




bin ich immer noch aber mit ner gebrochenen hand usw. ist biken etwas uncool

http://www.harmonizer-band.de

Jimi Lebt......


----------



## Limit83 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Kommt heut reichlich - wir machen eine gemeinsame lockere Tour für ALLE! Außerdem kommt ihr ins Fernsehen!  
Gruß Limit


----------



## Kendooo (22. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts denn morgen mit ner gemeinsamen lockeren Tour aus?

Tante Edit sagt mir grade, dass ja Freitags den Sommer über sowieso nichts ist. Hat sich damit ja dann jetzt erledigt.


----------



## Thrasher (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

würde gern bei gelegenheit mal mitfahren. Besteht bei Euch eine strenge Helmpflicht?

Gruß: T.


----------



## scotty23 (22. Mai 2008)

Ja




Thrasher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde gern bei gelegenheit mal mitfahren. Besteht bei Euch eine strenge Helmpflicht?
> 
> Gruß: T.


----------



## nojumper (23. Mai 2008)

...und wenn's nur ist, um nach aussen zu so zu tun, dass über dem Hals was Schützenswertes sitzen würde  

Im Ernst, abgesehen von Stürzen, die mal vorkommen können, treiben sich im Wald in letzter Zeit auch gerne mal tieffliegende Äste rum, da nützt so ein Teil schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (30. Mai 2008)

moin, 

werde mich die nächsten Wochen leider verabschieden müssen. Nachdem die Stacheln aus der rechten Hand jetzt langsam alle raus sind, wird der linke Daumen wohl noch etwas länger brauchen, um wieder zusammenzuwachsen  
Aber trainiert mal fleissig weiter, damit ich das nächste mal nicht wieder unterfordert bin


----------



## Limit83 (30. Mai 2008)

Ohje... das hört sich nicht gut an... ich glaube wir messen demnächst mal die maximale Durchfahrtshöhe von jedem von uns und machen überall im Wald Schilder an die Engstellen... Damit du das nächste mal weißt, wenns passt 
Gute Besserung!!!
Gruß


----------



## nojumper (30. Mai 2008)

Danke, Danke, so schlimm scheint's doch garnicht zu sein: Nachdem der erste Doc meinte "sofort morgen früh operieren - da müssen unbedingt Draht und Nägel rein", meinte der zweite, dass es auch mit 4-6 Wochen ruhigstellen reichen müsste. Da glaube ich doch lieber dem 2. (und der erste war Chirurg und der 2. Othopäde - für eine zweite Meinung  )
Asphalt und Waldweg geht ja auch noch gerade so, also werd' ich woh doch 'n bissl was machen können...

Fazit: Chirurgen wollen halt unbedingt schneiden - am liebsten Privatpatienten


----------



## ImaXe (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo?

Ist heute HSSP?
Weil Limit 83 Tutor ist und seine Hand verletzt hat?


----------



## nojumper (5. Juni 2008)

wie??? der auch?????


----------



## ImaXe (5. Juni 2008)

Ja!

So wie ich das am Dienstag mitbekommen habe.
Wenn ich da jetzt hochfahre ist dann jemand da?
Oder seid ihr alle Wasserscheu?

Greetz


----------



## nojumper (5. Juni 2008)

<= hat auch die Flosse kaputt und wäre auch sonst für Donnerstags zu lahm 
.....
und wasserscheu bin ich auch


----------



## Canyonbiker (26. Juni 2008)

ich bin der meinung, falls mal ein hssp treff ausfällt sollte man das hier bekanntgeben...
irgendwie war ich heut alleine...


----------



## crazyeddie (26. Juni 2008)

limit hat die hand gebrochen, insofern dürfte das n bisschen dauern bis da offiziell wieder was is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonbiker (26. Juni 2008)

asso, hm naja ne nachricht wär trotzdem nich schlecht gewesen, aber danke...


----------



## Limit83 (27. Juni 2008)

hey - wie ce schon sagte, bin ich momentan außer gefecht. allerdings wird in der regel jemand da sein, um díe tour zu leiten. leider war das genau heute nicht möglich. hab vielleicht auch etwas zu spät versucht ersatz für den ersatz zu finden...


----------



## nojumper (27. Juni 2008)

@ Limit: Mist, musst mir aber auch nicht alles nachmachen 
Wenigstens war ich in dem Punkt mal schneller als Du....
Wünsche erstmal gute Besserung!!!!!


----------



## crazyeddie (27. Juni 2008)

ihr seid herzlich eingeladen, ersatzweise hier mitzufahren


----------



## Canyonbiker (10. Juli 2008)

heute war wieder niemand da... schaaaade


----------



## Limit83 (11. Juli 2008)

Tut mir echt leid - aber ich bin noch nicht in der Lage dazu - am Dienstag kommen die Drähte aus dem Handgelenk und dann werd ich gleich mittags die erste Runde auf der Straße versuchen, aber für ins Gelände wirds wohl noch ein paar Wochen dauern.
Gruß Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (11. Juli 2008)

@Limit: Mach doch eine Trainingsrunde für Invaliden auf Asphalt auf, der Zulauf dürfte im Moment groß sein 

Beste Grüße und gute Besserung!!


----------



## qwk (11. Juli 2008)

auch möglich als nicht-student beim hssp mitzufahren?


----------



## 007ike (11. Juli 2008)

ja


----------



## qwk (11. Juli 2008)

und wie ist so das niveau di/do?
hab bis vor kurzem 2 jahre nicht aufm rad gesessen..


----------



## 007ike (11. Juli 2008)

ich glaube! 
Di Einsteiger -> Tempo sehr moderat
Do Fortgeschrittene -> Tempo etwas höher bis böse (je nach Klientel)


----------



## Limit83 (14. Juli 2008)

007ike hats auf den Punkt gebracht - wobei die Termine offiziell nur während des Semesters - es endet diese Woche - stattfinden. Im Wintersemester sind die Termine dann etwas anders. Aber wieder das Prinzip 2 Termine, einmal sehr moderat und einmal flott.
Gruß Limit


----------



## qwk (14. Juli 2008)

findet morgen denn etwas statt, wenn deine hand ja kaputt ist?
weil dann würd ich mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Limit83 (14. Juli 2008)

also ich will morgen - nachdem die drähte morgen früh gezogen sind - die erste einheiten ausprobieren, aber das wird keine tolle tour, sondern eher eine ruhige asphaltrunde.


----------



## Canyonbiker (14. Juli 2008)

...und donnerstag?


----------



## Limit83 (14. Juli 2008)

... das kann ich erst nach meiner Testrunde morgen sagen - werd hier aber bescheid geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwk (14. Juli 2008)

ist sonst jmd morgen dann da?
nicht, dass ich dann alleine in saarbrücken stehe, kenn mich im wald ja auch nicht aus ^^


----------



## Limit83 (14. Juli 2008)

Da nojumper wohl noch verletzt ist, weiß ich nur von einer weiteren Teilnehmerin, die mit Sicherheit da sein wird. Kurzfristig könnten aber auch noch andere kommen, die man über das Forum hier nícht erreichen kann.
gruß


----------



## nojumper (15. Juli 2008)

..also Asphalt geht ja, nur links schalten und bremsen bergab ist halt nicht.
Aber lockere Asphaltrund klingt machbar, das werd ich heute gerne mal austesten


----------



## Limit83 (15. Juli 2008)

So - der erste Test war ziemlich bescheiden... Werd wohl Tour Nr. 2 noch ein paar Tage verschieben...


----------



## qwk (15. Juli 2008)

hm ja, hab dann heute doch hier ne runde gedreht ..


----------



## nojumper (15. Juli 2008)

@ qwk: Wir haben's gemerkt


----------



## Canyonbiker (17. Juli 2008)

soso... hat sonst jemand lust heut ne runde zu radeln?


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Juli 2008)

also ich werd wohl heut kommen, sonst noch wer am start?


----------



## Canyonbiker (22. Juli 2008)

sin doch semesterferien, da is doch nix heut, oder?
morgen 16 uhr fahren nen paar leute, kommste mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (5. August 2008)

wie ist denn der status quo - ist  heute jemand da, der führt? bin da nicht mahr ganz auf dem laufenden...


----------



## Thrasher (7. August 2008)

PirateSB schrieb:


> wie ist denn der status quo - ist  heute jemand da, der führt? bin da nicht mahr ganz auf dem laufenden...



Würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## nojumper (9. September 2008)

moin, 

war heute nach Monaten erzwungener Abstinenz auch mal wieder da - leider auch der einzige vor Ort.
Ist HSSP tot oder sind etwa immer noch Semesterferien?


----------



## chris84 (9. September 2008)

nojumper schrieb:


> sind etwa immer noch Semesterferien?


so siehts aus 
noch bis Mitte Oktober


----------



## -.- (17. September 2008)

ha, cool. hab grad eben das hsspprogramm durchgelesen und mich gefragt, ob da irgendwer mitbiken wird^^ schön zu elsen, dass da auch vbon dieser seite aus interesse besteht.
bin auf ejden fall dabei, aber wegen den knien (und mittlerweile auch wegen der kondition^^) erstmal bei den kleinen #
lg.seb


----------



## ImaXe (14. Oktober 2008)

Servus!

Die Uni geht wieder los und ich möchte zu gerne wissen wie die zukünftigen Termine des MTB-Treffs an der Uni sind.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
Los gehts am 28.10. Dienstags dann um 16 Uhr für Einsteiger für ca. 1,5h und Freitags um 14 Uhr wirds schneller und länger. Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen?
Gruß Limit


----------



## ImaXe (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja wunderbar!

Dann muss ich mir die Termine freihalten. Also bis dann.

Greetz


----------



## mikkimann (24. Oktober 2008)

freu mich auf dienstag.


----------



## Thrasher (28. Oktober 2008)

Falls das Wetter so bleibt, komm ich auch.


----------



## mikkimann (1. November 2008)

War gestern wunderschöne Ausfahrt, bei nahezu sommerlichen Temperaturen - gefühlte Temperatur!
tx to all


----------



## Pandur (24. November 2008)

Ist Dienstags 16 Uhr noch aktuell?


----------



## ImaXe (24. November 2008)

Servus!

Da wir den totalen Wintereinbruch hatten wollte ich gerne wissen, ob die Treffs auch noch weiterhin stattfinden werden?
Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Schnee, aber der ein oder andere wird sich das bestimmt überlegen ob er kommt oder nicht.


----------



## Limit83 (27. November 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Dienstagtreff ist nun etwas vorverlegt: 15.30 Uhr an den Beachvolleyballfeldern an der Uni - Freitagtreff bleibt bei 14 Uhr.
Gruß Limit
@ImaXe: Wir fahren bei jedem Wetter....


----------



## ImaXe (28. November 2008)

Wunderbar!
Na dann werde ich ja nie alleine da sein.


----------



## Limit83 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Wegen überraschend frühem einbrechen der Dunkelheit - wer konnte denn mit sowas rechnen  - ist der Dienstagstreff auf 15.30 Uhr vorverlegt. Denkt bitte dennoch an eine Radbeleuchtung für den Heimweg. 
Am Freitag um 14 Uhr bin ich leider nicht da - habe aber eine Vertretung. Genauso nächste Woche Dienstag.
MfG Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (9. Dezember 2008)

war keiner da heut.


----------



## ImaXe (9. Dezember 2008)

Auch letzten Freitag war nur einer da.
Aber wir strotzten den Witterungsbedingungen und fuhren noch 2 Std.
Ich hoffe das wir diesen Freitag mehr als drei sind.


----------



## Thrasher (9. Dezember 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> war keiner da heut.



Ja, wollte eig kommen, war aber unterkühlt und musste was schaffen...


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Dezember 2008)

ich war ja als ersatz-limit engagiert, deswegen musst ich ja kommen  aber immerhin war ich dann mal unterwegs und hatte keine ausreden. weiß nicht ob ich sonst gefahren wär, war ja doch irgendwie recht ungemütlich.


----------



## ImaXe (16. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt aber mal! 

Heute hoffe ich zumindest, das minimum drei dabei sind. 
 Es ist doch wirklich nicht so kalt. 

Also um 1530.


----------



## Thrasher (16. Dezember 2008)

ImaXe schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal!
> 
> Heute hoffe ich zumindest, das minimum drei dabei sind.
> Es ist doch wirklich nicht so kalt.
> ...





werde voraussichtlich dort sein. Bis später!


----------



## ImaXe (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich allen HSSP'lern und MTB'lern.
Bis im nächsten Jahr.

Greetz


----------



## Pandur (31. Dezember 2008)

Na, war gestern nix? 15:30 ist ja korrekt, oder? Ich probier es nächsten Dienstag wieder


----------



## ImaXe (31. Dezember 2008)

@ Pandur

Sers. 
Der Kurs beginnt erst wieder in der 2.ten Januarwoche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (2. Januar 2009)

Oh mist. Ich kann nur noch diesen Dienstag, danach muss ich wieder zu lange arbeiten. Schade.


----------



## mikkimann (9. Januar 2009)

Findet der Freitagstreff heute statt.
ist ja schon ziemlich kalt !?


----------



## ImaXe (9. Januar 2009)

2.te Januarwoche hat Limit gesagt beginnt der Sport wieder. Also sollte heut etwas los sein.

Ich kann aber nicht da ich krank bin. 
Viel Spass.


----------



## Limit83 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Freitag hat stattgefunden - solange es trocken ist, kann man mind. 1-1,5h fahren. Morgen gehts weiter 15.30Uhr. Am Freitag muss ich leider wegen einem anderen Termin absagen... 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Thrasher (13. Januar 2009)

Bei den Temperaturen heute könnte man sich glatt mal wieder aufs Rad begeben... 

Bis später!

T.


----------



## Thrasher (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

falle heute leider krankheitsmäßig aus.

Wann ist eigentlich Semesterferienpause?

viel Spaß & Grüße: 

T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss heut leider auch krankheitsbedingt absagen. Mich hats auch erwischt. Schade bei dem schönen Wetter und dem letzten Mal vor der Ferienpause.
Gruß Limit


----------



## 007ike (10. Februar 2009)

heute kommt eine Ausfahrt wohl russischem Roulett gleich! ;-)


----------



## leeqwar (10. Februar 2009)

in manche richtungen ist man dafür aber schön schnell unterwegs...

auf dem rückweg muss halt wie beim segeln kreuzen.


----------



## Pandur (15. März 2009)

Es ist ja wieder vorlesungsfreie Zeit... Ist jetzt am Dienstag trotzdem wieder ein Treffen?

Wenn ja um wieviel Uhr? Hab am Dienstag nämlich frei und würde die Zeit gerne nutzen...


----------



## Limit83 (15. März 2009)

Hey Pandur!

Da ich mir momentan dazu nicht die Zeit freischaufeln kann, werde ich die HSSP-Touren erst wieder in der Vorlesungszeit anbieten können. 

Gruß Limit


----------



## gemorje (3. April 2009)

Steht schon ein Wochentag/Uhrzeit fest?
Geht ja bald wieder los..


----------



## Limit83 (3. April 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Die HSSP-Kurse werden Dienstags und Donnerstags ab ca. 18 Uhr stattfinden. Ich hab bis 17.45 Uhr noch selbst Veranstaltung - kann also auch etwas später werden, bis wir loskommen. 
Dienstags wird die Einsteigertour mit Fahrtechniktraining stattfinden. Donnerstags die geführte Tour für Fortgeschrittene Biker. 
Beginn: 2. Woche der Vorlesungszeit.
Treffpunkt: Vor der Sporthalle / der Beachvolleyballfeldern der  Uni. 
Es können auch gerne Nicht-Studenten und Nicht-Uniangestellte teilnehmen!

Gruß Limit


----------



## Limit83 (23. April 2009)

Ich nochmal....

Nächste Woche gehen die beiden Kurse los, leider muss ich kurzfristig doch nocheinmal etwas umplanen: Der Fortgeschrittene Kurs wird von Donnerstag auf Mittwoch vorverlegt. Die Uhrzeit und der Treffpunkt bleiben aber gleich. 18 Uhr an den Beachvolleyballfeldern.
Nochmal zusammengefasst:
Einsteiger / Fahrtechnik: Di 18 Uhr, Beachvolleyballfelder Uni
Fortgeschrittene / Tour: Mi 18 Uhr, Beachvolleyballfelder Uni

Gruß Sascha


----------



## mikkimann (23. April 2009)

Hi, war schon mal heute um 18.00 Uhr an den Beach-Volleyball-Feldern.
Hatte schon immer Schwierigkeiten den Beginn der Vorlesungszeit nicht zu verpennen. 

Versuche nächstes Mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## Limit83 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
morgen abend ist es wieder so weit. 18 Uhr an den Beachvolleyballfeldern der Uni gehts los. Alle die gerne wissen möchten, wie sie Trails rauf und auch wieder runter kommen, sind eingeladen. 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

war um 18:05 an den beachvolleyballfeldern.
Wart ihr schon weg oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Limit83 (7. Mai 2009)

Hey - tut mir leid, da warst du wohl knapp zu spät, nach meiner Uhr sind wir nämlich um 18:05 Uhr losgefahren... In der Regel warten wir auch bis 5 nach 6. 
Ich will dir jetzt nicht die Nase lang machen: Aber es hat gestern so richtig viel Laune gemacht! War ne super Gruppe und wer den Preis für die weiteste Anreise erhält ist natürlich auch klar! 
Gruß und bis zum nächsten Mal!
Limit


----------



## nojumper (20. Mai 2009)

war 'ne ausgesprochen geniale Tour gestern, Danke!!


----------



## Limit83 (20. Mai 2009)

hat mir auch ne menge spaß gemacht - werde die tour auch heute nochmal so einbauen, damit die fortgeschrittenen auch in den genuß der abfahrt kommen...


----------



## PirateSB (27. Mai 2009)

Heute, 18 Uhr wieder, oder
..wenn ich rechtzeitig Feierabend machen kann, bin ich dabei.


----------



## mikkimann (27. Mai 2009)

hallo pirate,
bin durch dich zu hssp gekommen.
freu mich auf eine gemeinsame ausfahrt.
bis später.


----------



## Pandur (14. Juli 2009)

Ist die Dienstagstour noch aktuell, trotz Semesterferien?

Nachtrag: findet wohl nur noch bis Ende Juli statt. Im August hat Sascha keine Zeit.
Tour heute war prima, 10 Leute anwesend!


----------



## nojumper (14. Juli 2009)

Pandur schrieb:


> Tour heute war prima, 10 Leute anwesend!



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht


----------



## Pandur (28. Juli 2009)

So, tolles Wetter heute. Ich hoffe mal, heute findet die Tour noch statt. Ich werde mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (28. Juli 2009)

moin, 

wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, isses heute die letzte vor den Semesterferien


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Oktober 2009)

ich bin mal so frei, aus dem hochschulsport-kalender, den man mir heute vor der mensa in die hand gedrückt hat, die termine fürs mountain-biken zu zitieren:

montag  15:00-16:30 anfänger
dienstag 14:00-16:30 fortgeschrittene

die vorlesungszeit beginnt am montag, 12.10.2009. ob es da schon losgeht, wird unslimit sicherlich demnächst mal mitteilen.


----------



## Limit83 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

die Termine sind richtig so, beginnen aber offiziell nächste Woche (19. & 20.10.09). Heute mittag werd ich aber auch schon eine kleine Runde ab 15 Uhr von der Uni aus drehen. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne dazugesellen! 

Gruß Limit


----------



## snayk (12. Oktober 2009)

ich würd ja gern mal mitfahren, aber wie zu erwarten hab ich vorlesungen zu beiden zeiten


----------



## mikkimann (17. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen,
hab kommenden dienstag zeit mitzufahren.
findet HSSP so kurz vor weihnachten statt???

äusserst gespannt


----------



## Limit83 (18. Dezember 2009)

hallo mikkimann,

leider ist kein offzielles Progamm im Winter und daher hab ich nächste Woche auch schon was anderes vor, aber vielleicht wollen ja noch ein paar mitfahren und mitlerweile kennst du ja schon so gut wie alle meine Trails.

Gruß Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (23. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wann startet denn das HSSP-Programm für das Sommersemester?


----------



## Limit83 (24. März 2010)

hey - in der 2. Vorlesungswoche also am 19.04.


----------



## Limit83 (12. April 2010)

hallo leute!

auf nachfrage hier mal die zeiten vom sommersemester (beginn: 19.04.)
mo: 16.00 - 17.30 Uhr (gemütlich)
mi: ab 16.30 (schnell)

gruß sascha


----------



## mikkimann (14. April 2010)

Yippie Ya Yeah!


----------



## Limit83 (19. April 2010)

Jetzt hab ich extra für heute mittag das perfekte Wetter bestellt, damit wir um 16 Uhr uns schön in den Biergar... ähm... natürlichd durch die Trails um Saarbrücken surfen können.
Gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (19. April 2010)

bin dabei!


----------



## nojumper (19. April 2010)

bin sowas von ausser Form - muss wohl erst einige Übungsrunden alleine drehen, bevor ich mich wieder trauen kann, dazuzustoßen 
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß - und räumt schonmal die Bäume weg 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Kendooo (19. April 2010)

nojumper schrieb:


> bin sowas von ausser Form - muss wohl erst einige Übungsrunden alleine drehen, bevor ich mich wieder trauen kann, dazuzustoßen
> Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß - und räumt schonmal die Bäume weg
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Brauchen wir Werkzeug? Bin am Start.


----------



## nojumper (19. April 2010)

sorry - doppelt


----------



## Limit83 (21. April 2010)

hallo leute, 
nachdem das am montag ja eine super nette Runde war, gehts heute mit dem 2. Treffen weiter. Entgegen der HSSP Homepage treffen wir uns erst um 16.30 Uhr. Das Wetter ist wiedermal spitze und ich hab eine schöne Runde mit euch vor. Also rauf aufs Bike...
gruß limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (22. April 2010)

hätt ich nur gestern mal reingeschaut 

Hab bis ca 16.20Uhr gewartet und bin dann mit noch einem Ahnungslosen fahren gegangen....
Ich dacht schon Münsingen würd dir noch zu tief in den Beinen stecken 

Bleibts jetzt bei 16:30 ?


----------



## Limit83 (22. April 2010)

Sorry fürs warten, aber ich hab kurzfristig noch bis 16 Uhr ne Veranstaltung zu der ich nicht mit Rad und Helm kann... Daher erst 16.30 Uhr Treffpunkt. Das schaff ich auch nur mit Stress... 
Dann bis nächste Woche.
Gruß

Und in Münsingen bin ich ja gefahren wie ne alte Frau


----------



## crazyeddie (22. April 2010)

ich hätte selbst nichts dagegen, später loszufahren (auch bzw. vor allem montags) und ein arbeitskollege von mir samt freundin ebenfalls.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (22. April 2010)

Mir würde Montag 16:30Uhr auch besser passen.
Ich hab bis 15:15Uhr Vorlesung, ist zwar zu schaffen aber auch nur mit Vollgas.

War ja mein Fehler hätte mal eher hier prüfen sollen...

Also da gibts welche, sogar mit gleichen Initialen wie du, die sind gar nicht mal so langsam


----------



## Limit83 (22. April 2010)

Also wir können das auch am Montag gern auf 16.30 Uhr verlegen. Werds dann im HSSP-Programm ändern lassen und nächste Woche um 16.00 Uhr an der Uni starten und um 16.30 Uhr nochmal vorbeifahren. 

Gruß


----------



## mikkimann (10. Mai 2010)

Auch für Exgelegenheitsraucher (vielleicht!) sehr empfehlenswert.
Sag mal ganz mutig:
bis Mittwoch


----------



## Limit83 (7. Juni 2010)

Der Kurs fällt heut leider aus.


----------



## eshmann666 (27. Juni 2010)

Darf auch ein EX-Student aus Landau an eurem Biketouren teilnehmen?
Ich werde ab August endlich mit festem Beruf im Saarland/Saarbrücken anfangen und suche nette Leute zum Biken.

Ich mache auch mal gerade Werbung für meinen eigenen Thread, da ist noch eine Frage offen, bei der Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnte ohne das ich diesen Thread zumülle!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469796

Euch ein Danke schön im Voraus!

Grüße Timo


----------



## Limit83 (4. Juli 2010)

Klar darfst du beim HSSP teilnehmen. Leider gibt es die MTB Touren nur während der Vorlesungszeit. Ich kann dir aber das Vereinstraining in St. Ingbert auch nur empfehlen. Mittwochs 18 Uhr und Samstags 13.30 Uhr. Der Treffpunkt ist von Dudweiler aus in ca. 20 Minuten zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eshmann666 (4. Juli 2010)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Klar darfst du beim HSSP teilnehmen. Leider gibt es die MTB Touren nur während der Vorlesungszeit. Ich kann dir aber das Vereinstraining in St. Ingbert auch nur empfehlen. Mittwochs 18 Uhr und Samstags 13.30 Uhr. Der Treffpunkt ist von Dudweiler aus in ca. 20 Minuten zu erreichen.



Hi Limit83,

kannst du mir mal den Ansprechpartner von dem Verein in St. Ingbert nennen. Finde es cool im Verein zu fahren.

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## BENDERR (11. August 2010)

findet der mtb treff auch im WiSe statt? bzw ab wann, semester- oder vorlesungsbeginn?


----------



## mikkimann (3. April 2011)

Da die Vorlesungszeit ja schon vor der Tür steht und auch so gut wie angeklopft hat....gibt es HSSP auch in diesem Sommer?


----------



## Limit83 (5. April 2011)

Na klar, bald ist es wieder soweit. Start ist bereits in der 15. KW:

Einteiger: Mo 18 Uhr (Beginn 11.04.)
Fortgeschrittene: Do 18 Uhr (Beginne 14.04.)

Treffpunkt: Auf dem Unigelände zwischen der Uni-Sporthalle (Gebäude B8 3) und den Beachvolleyballfeldern (da kann man sich beim Warten immer großen Sport anschauen). 

Also raufs aufs Bike und ab an die Uni.

Gruß Sascha

P.S.: Am 18.04. muss die 2. Veranstaltung vom Einsteigerkurs wahrscheinlich ausfallen.


----------



## crazyeddie (5. April 2011)

ich kuck mal, vielleicht kann ich am 18. übernehmen.


----------



## eshmann666 (5. April 2011)

Hallo,

was bedeutet bei euch Einsteiger? Welchen konditionellen Anspruch stellt ihr an besagte Einsteiger. Darf ich auch mitfahren, wenn ich kein Student in Saarbrücken bin, sondern ehemaliger Student aus Landau?

Viele Grüße
eshmann666


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (5. April 2011)

Hallo eshmann666,

beim Einsteigerkurs orientiert sich das Tempo am schwächsten der Gruppe, es geht um eine gemeinsame gemütliche Tour und etwas Fahrtechnik lernen. Offziell ist der HSSP nur für Saarbrücker Studenten, aber natürlich kann man niemandem verbieten mir hinterher zu fahren.  Also komm vorbei und fahr mit. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## PirateSB (5. April 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Na klar, bald ist es wieder soweit. Start ist bereits in der 15. KW:
> 
> Einteiger: Mo 18 Uhr (Beginn 11.04.)
> Fortgeschrittene: Do 18 Uhr (Beginne 14.04.)
> ...



18 Uhr ist ja mal richtig gut - dann schaff' ich's dieses Jahr vielleicht auch mal wieder, mich blicken zu lassen


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. April 2011)

Das iss ja echt mal ne super Sache 18 uhr schaff ich auch . 
Dann mal bis Donnerstag.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## snoopy-bike (6. April 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hallo eshmann666,
> 
> ..., aber natürlich kann man niemandem verbieten mir hinterher zu fahren.
> 
> Gruß Sascha




... das wird bei den meisten auch so bleiben


----------



## Limit83 (7. April 2011)

Da freu ich mich auf ein paar neue Gesichter und Bikes an der Uni!

@eddie: Vertretung wäre super! 
@snoopy: Getreu dem Spruch von Karl Platt mir gegenüber: "Ich kann manchmal schnell aber immer langsam fahren."


----------



## puremalt (7. April 2011)

Bei mir sind Gesicht und Bike nicht mehr ganz so neu.
Versuche aber trotzdem gelegentlich zu kommen. 18 Uhr ist wirklich ne gute Zeit.


----------



## Limit83 (11. April 2011)

Heut abend gehts los - und das bei perfektem Bikewetter!


----------



## mikkimann (11. April 2011)

hat großen spass gemacht


----------



## Limit83 (14. April 2011)

Heute 18 Uhr auf zur etwas zügigeren Runde um Saarbrücken.


----------



## Moose (15. April 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Na klar, bald ist es wieder soweit. Start ist bereits in der 15. KW:
> 
> Einteiger: Mo 18 Uhr (Beginn 11.04.)
> Fortgeschrittene: Do 18 Uhr (Beginne 14.04.)
> ...



Bin ab 27.4. für eine knappe Woche in SB. Bin also dabei. 
Würde im Laufe meines Aufenthaltes gerne die Ingberter Marathon Strecke abfahren, evtl die CTF in Homburg am Sonntag (?).
Anyone?
Freue mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (17. April 2011)

auf der Homburger CTF Vorsicht vor den Bollerwägen   letztes Jahr hat's den Jungs unterhalb von der Verpflegungsstelle den Wagen auf ner Wurzel umgekippt ... die betröppelten Gesichtsausdrücke ob des Alks, der sich in den Strassengraben verteilt hat, war die 2. Runde im Regen durchaus wert  

@ limit ... montags nach der Saarschleife is auch ne Runde, oder?  hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter als letztes Jahr


----------



## Limit83 (18. April 2011)

Hey Moose,
freue mich drauf. Gibt auch ein paar Neuigkeiten in SB. Nur so viel: Habe meinen Traumjob! 
Am 01.05. überlege ich noch am 01.05. das HC-Rennen in Houfalize zu fahren... 
Dieses Jahr wirds in Orscholz bestimmt trocken. Der Regen letztes Jahr hat für 10 gereicht.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Moose (18. April 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hey Moose,
> freue mich drauf. Gibt auch ein paar Neuigkeiten in SB. Nur so viel: Habe meinen Traumjob!
> Am 01.05. überlege ich noch am 01.05. das HC-Rennen in Houfalize zu fahren...
> Dieses Jahr wirds in Orscholz bestimmt trocken. Der Regen letztes Jahr hat für 10 gereicht.
> Gruß Sascha



Bin gespannt. 
Gratuliere zum Einsatz in Münsingen! 
Freue mich Dich/ Euch wiederzusehen!
Bis dann.


----------



## crazyeddie (18. April 2011)

bin nachher am start.


----------



## InternazionalIV (25. April 2011)

Hola Leute,

kommt jemand heute das Fahren fuer Anfaenger um zu leiten?

Salud
tomas


----------



## crazyeddie (25. April 2011)

ja, ich bin da.


----------



## InternazionalIV (25. April 2011)

freue mich - bis dann 

hail satan


----------



## Limit83 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

war mal wieder eine nette Runde heute. Auch wenn nicht alle Mitfahrer wirkliche Einsteiger waren, war das Tempo doch sehr einsteigerfreundlich gewesen. Morgen gehts übrigens mit Moose nochmal über die Marathonrunde. Start ist 10.30 Uhr an der Sportschule. Falls also noch jemand mitfahren möchte... Morgen übrigens HDIF a.k.a. SS-Training. 

Gruß Limit


----------



## Moose (3. Mai 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> ... Morgen übrigens HDIF a.k.a. SS-Training.
> Gruß Limit



Was bedeutet, dass wettkampfähnliche Intensitäten in die Runde eingebaut werden (können - oder eben nicht).
Dem Gefühl meiner Beine nach simuliere zumindestens ich die dritte oder vierte Etappe bei der Trans Germany. Der Wille ist da!
Abschnitte der Strecke werden dann also zweigeteilt gefahren. Der Urheber des SS-Trainings fährt HDIF und alle die weniger Glykogen und Testosteron im Körper haben fahren MT (Moose-Tours)!

Bitte kommt zahlreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (3. Mai 2011)

Blieb bei einer Tour zu zweit oder zwei Solo-Trainings? - Glaube aber mit dem gemeinsam erarbeiteten "Theorien" und weiterem HDIF-Training deinerseits dauerts nicht mehr lange, bis die MTs zu schnell für mich werden.


----------



## Moose (3. Mai 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Blieb bei einer Tour zu zweit oder zwei Solo-Trainings? - Glaube aber mit dem gemeinsam erarbeiteten "Theorien" und weiterem HDIF-Training deinerseits dauerts nicht mehr lange, bis die MTs zu schnell für mich werden.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...
Das waren sehr lehrreiche und trailreiche Tage im Saarland! Vielen Dank.
Spätestens im September bin ich wieder da. Und dann mit "dressiertem Querschnitt" 


Vi snakkes!


----------



## Limit83 (3. Mai 2011)

Moose schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...
> Das waren sehr lehrreiche und trailreiche Tage im Saarland! Vielen Dank.
> Spätestens im September bin ich wieder da. Und dann mit "dressiertem Querschnitt"
> 
> ...



So soll es sein! Schön, dass du da warst und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen. 
Das einzig Gute ist, dass sich jetzt Mikkimann am Donnerstag zum Fortgeschrittenentreff traut.


----------



## mikkimann (3. Mai 2011)

bin heute schön flach gefahren: 7 weihertour mit einmal stiefel am schluss.

@ moose: von mir dann auch noch schöne grüsse u bis bald.
@ limit: habe durchaus angst.


----------



## Moose (4. Mai 2011)

mikkimann schrieb:


> @ limit: habe durchaus angst.



ANGST verleiht FLÜGEL ! ! !

Liebe Grüsse und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Limit83 (6. Mai 2011)

Moose schrieb:


> ANGST verleiht FLÜGEL ! ! !
> 
> Liebe Grüsse und bis zum nächsten Mal.



Ich glaub das hat funktioniert oder es lag daran, dass ich einen passenden Schlüssel zu Mikkimanns Haustür besaß . Zumindest ist er super gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkimann (7. Mai 2011)

Es geht nix über ein stück plastik zur richtigen zeit.  Wiedermal sehr schöne strecke. Freu mich schon auf montag und donnerstag und montag und donnerstag...  daumen weit nach oben - auch wenn die beine krampfen.


----------



## Limit83 (9. Mai 2011)

Heute gehts weiter bei herrlichem Sommerwetter. Da ich mich gestern beim Tälercup allerdings etwas arg lang gemacht hab, müsst ihr etwas Rücksicht auf mich nehmen.


----------



## Moose (9. Mai 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Heute gehts weiter bei herrlichem Sommerwetter. Da ich mich gestern beim Tälercup allerdings etwas arg lang gemacht hab, müsst ihr etwas Rücksicht auf mich nehmen.



Lang gemacht im Sinne von nicht auf der Ergebnisliste? 
Also... gestürzt?

Aua.


----------



## InternazionalIV (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

sorry dass ich gestern andere zurueckgehalten habe, da lief es mir fast alles moegliches schief. _Coup de grace_ war eine Halbstunde-lang-suche auf mein player in Dreck.
Klar das Fahren war aber viel Spass wie immer  Das Strecke von diese Woche (bis zum 1:14) und ueberletzte Woche.

Vomited Anal Tract


----------



## Limit83 (10. Mai 2011)

Hey - hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich leicht lädiert war. Habs aber versucht zu vertuschen . 
@Moose: Jup, gestürzt. Oberschenkelprellung (tut mehr weh als jeder Bruch den ich hatte) und mal wieder auf das bereits lädierte Handgelenk (hoffe auch mal auf Prellung).


----------



## Moose (10. Mai 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Oberschenkelprellung (tut mehr weh als jeder Bruch den ich hatte) und mal wieder auf das bereits lädierte Handgelenk (hoffe auch mal auf Prellung).



Oh nein, oh nein!
Gute Genesung!


----------



## Limit83 (11. Mai 2011)

Moose schrieb:


> Oh nein, oh nein!
> Gute Genesung!



Vielen Dank - war mal wieder super unnötig... 
Übrigens: Die Zerstörung der Mitochondrien durch HIIT ist quatsch!  

Und zurück zum Thema: Morgen gehts weiter mit dem HSSP 18 Uhr bei sehr guten Bedingungen!


----------



## mikkimann (12. Mai 2011)

ausfahrt im sommerregen?


----------



## Limit83 (12. Mai 2011)

mikkimann schrieb:


> ausfahrt im sommerregen?



Na klar!


----------



## InternazionalIV (16. Mai 2011)

Scheiss, ich hab heute ein Zensus termin am 17:50 :/ Sasha, wohin fährt ihr heute? Vielleicht kann ich euch unterwegs treffen (mit 0.1% Wahrscheinlichkeit)..

				 										Fermenting Innards


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (19. Mai 2011)

Tach auch,
schlussendlich bin ich nächsten Donnerstag mit von der Partie und wahrsch. nicht montags wie urpsrünglich angedacht

bis denn


----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2011)

Könnte heute etwas später bei mir werden... Also bitte bis 1810 warten.


----------



## mikkimann (19. Mai 2011)

wunderschöne tour heute. schwer zu toppen.


----------



## Limit83 (20. Mai 2011)

mikkimann schrieb:


> wunderschöne tour heute. schwer zu toppen.



Freut mich - besonders aber, dass ich es immernoch schaffe dir regelmäßig was Neues zu zeigen... 
Ich werde übrigens am Montag nicht teilnehmen können. Suche also Vertretung. Mikki? Eddy?


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Mai 2011)

ich werd versuchen zu kommen.


----------



## mikkimann (20. Mai 2011)

Backup für eddy.


----------



## mikkimann (22. Mai 2011)

befürchte ich habs heute ein wenig übertrieben. sag für morgen lieber mal ab. sorry


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Mai 2011)

ich werd da sein.


----------



## InternazionalIV (24. Mai 2011)

Pungent Excruciation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InternazionalIV (24. Mai 2011)

Dazu hab ich auch gestern meine erste Zecke in dieser Saison gekriegt - Frühsommer angefangen!

Suppuration


----------



## swift daddy (24. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag 18h geht klar?

mfG
Michael


----------



## Limit83 (25. Mai 2011)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Donnerstag 18h geht klar?
> 
> mfG
> Michael



Jup!


----------



## mikkimann (27. Mai 2011)

wunderschoene abfahrten in niederwuerzbach. zum glück sind wir mit dem bus hingefahren.


----------



## swift daddy (30. Mai 2011)

Moin,
wie gesagt komme ich heute Abend nicht ... war schön am Donnerstag und ich freu mich auf´s nächste Mal wenn ich wieder im Saarland bin.

Glückwunsch noch zur guten Platzierung gestern, Sascha    von wegen "nicht so fit ..."  


Gruss,
Michael


----------



## InternazionalIV (30. Mai 2011)

Splattered Cavities

Elevation Gain 446m!
Uebrigens die Strecke heute hat mir sehr gut gefallen, auch mit vielen Steigungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (31. Mai 2011)

Freut mich, dass es gefallen hat - nur wo war mikkimann gestern? 

@swift daddy: Vielen Dank! Dafür kam mir die Montagsgruppe gestern verdammt schnell vor!


----------



## mikkimann (31. Mai 2011)

3 minuten zu spät. hunderunde dauerte zu lang weil bei der hitze weniger ging. 
dafür bin ich dann ziemlich abgehetzt oben angekommen.
schade.
donnerstag wird vermutlich nix sein...oder doch?
fahr alternativ vermutlich nach niederlinxweiler.


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juni 2011)

Oh mist, wir haben extra bis 18:07 Uhr gewartet... Donnerstag ist Feiertag... Bin vermutlich auch in Niederlinxweiler.
Gruß


----------



## InternazionalIV (10. Juni 2011)

kennt jemand die Frau, die hat überletzte Montag (30.05) mitgefahren (das ist aber nicht die einige die in dieser Sommerterm mitfahrt)?


----------



## Limit83 (15. Juni 2011)

Soooo... morgen gehts weiter. Wenn das Wetter hält, rechne ich mit großem Zuspruch. Und wie der Tag heute gezeigt hat, kann sich das Wetter im Laufe des Tages noch ganz schön wandeln. Also morgen früh nicht abschrecken lassen, falls es Hunde und Katzen regnet. 

@InternazionalIV: Ich weiß welche du meinst, aber außer bei dem einen Termin hab ich sie bislang noch nicht gesehen....


----------



## mikkimann (15. Juni 2011)

hab die weltbeste freundin von allen.
bin morgen dabei!


----------



## Limit83 (16. Juni 2011)

Mmmhhh... da zeigt sich das Wetter genau heute von seiner ungemütlichen Seite... Wird wohl maximal eine kurze Ausfahrt werden.


----------



## mikkimann (16. Juni 2011)

regnet doch schon fast nicht mehr.


----------



## mikkimann (16. Juni 2011)

pünktlich 18:00 uhr kein regen mehr.
Später sogar abendsonne.
Wer hätte das gedacht. 
Sehr schöne tour mit ordentlich schlamm im gesicht.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. Juni 2011)

Servus zusammen,

wird am Donnerstag gefahren?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InternazionalIV (20. Juni 2011)

Erstmals wird heute gefahren?


----------



## mikkimann (21. Juni 2011)

montag wurde gefahren.
wasser gabs dabei nur von unten.


----------



## InternazionalIV (22. Juni 2011)

Ist ja cool, ich bin aber leider wie du vor 3 Wochen 10minuten zu spaet gekommen


----------



## InternazionalIV (27. Juni 2011)

Oxidised Razor Masticator

Also das Strecke da in die Mitte heute (mit drei Streichen ausgezeichnet) ist der schwerste in Umgang?


----------



## mikkimann (28. Juni 2011)

donnerstag


----------



## InternazionalIV (5. Juli 2011)

Maggot Colony

Die Winkel von "Berg des Todes" (zwischen 14.48 und 14.72) folgend meine Rechnungen steht bei nur ~13 Grad - von vorne das sah sicherlich steiler aus..
War ein super Strecke.

Also nächster Montag ist das letzte Fahrt?


----------



## InternazionalIV (17. Juli 2011)

Carbonized Eye Sockets
Das Fahrt von 11.07


----------



## InternazionalIV (19. Juli 2011)

Pyosisified (Rotten to the Gore)


----------



## mikkimann (19. Juli 2011)

jetzt ist mir klar geworden welch liebliche musik InternazionalIV während den ausfahrten so gehört hat.

die band heisst Carcass
und die streckennamen sind die lieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InternazionalIV (20. Juli 2011)

*die sind alle von erste Album  Es geht aber nicht um das Band, sondern um das Phänomen Goregrind!  

Sag doch mikki wie war es mit das fahrt mit die Leute in St. Ingberg nachdem du da hingehst. Wenn ich ab Herbst keine regelmäßige Fahren kriege, werde ich mir töten..


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (25. Juli 2011)

Ach ich wollte heute mal wieder mitfahren...hab dann aber gesehen dass es schon rum ist.

Hat jemand Interesse weiterhin was zu machen bis Oktober?


----------



## InternazionalIV (27. Juli 2011)

Wir treffen morgen mit Florian voraussichtlich um 17 Uhr bei Wohnheim Guckelsberg und fahren die 'Maggot Colony' Strecke. Ich kann es noch später bestätigen, wenn es dir interessiert.


----------



## Schtroumpf (6. August 2011)

Sind die Strecke zumindest größtenteils tatsächlich nochmal gefahren, ich konnte ja leider als ihr dort lang seid, nicht mit. sowas seid Ihr also gefahren, wenn ich nicht dabei war, so, so 

Hat jemand Lust, Montag Abend, ganz normale Kurszeit, nochmal zu fahren? Besondern toll wär natürlich jemand, der auch ein paar Strecken kennt. Ansonsten ist mit dem Handy durch den Wald navigieren auch ganz lustig, nur nicht ganz so flüssig ;-)

P.S.: Zwei Leute nicht hier im Forum hätten sich für morgen schonmal gemeldet, werden uns also voraussichtlich, wie wenn Kurs wäre, treffen.


----------



## InternazionalIV (26. Oktober 2011)

Hola,

ist es gestern gefahren geworden? Ich bin 10min zu spät gekommen und niemand gefunden. Der Treffpunkt ist von letzte Semester verändert, oder?

Hail Satan


----------

